# Medical College Entrance Exam prep



## Hannan100 (Apr 29, 2010)

Aoa,

I considering colleges in Lahore and wanted to know what kind of preparation does one have to do in order to get a high score. I mean books, online, tutoring, or classes. Anything that can help with the entrance exam. If there are books then please name them. 

Thank You

One more thing the test contains Biology, Chemistry, and Physics.


----------



## MYFQ (Jun 1, 2010)

The FSc books. You should read the sticky - awesome information in there. Should answer most, if not all, of your questions.


----------



## Hannan100 (Apr 29, 2010)

Is -FSc sticky- the name of the book?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

the punjab textbook board books for
physics 11 and 12
chemistry 11 and 12
biology 11 and 12

you could also buy Dogar publisher MCAT series it is very helpfull

I think the academy would be very helpfull for you
star KIPS are best. many others are also available.
Best of luck


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Fareeha, 
I live in Karchi do u know any decent tutoring centers with good teachers and a acceptable environment. Please let me know. And of course with a good reputation of their students passing entrance exams


----------



## syntaX (Jun 16, 2010)

Fareeha said:


> the punjab textbook board books for
> physics 11 and 12
> chemistry 11 and 12
> biology 11 and 12
> ...



Star KIPS.. the same as KIPS? the one in lahore?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

syntaX said:


> Star KIPS.. the same as KIPS? the one in lahore?


Star academy is one
Kips is another.
kips is in lahore
star in multan fasilabad etc also



FaisalQ said:


> Hey Fareeha,
> I live in Karchi do u know any decent tutoring centers with good teachers and a acceptable environment. Please let me know. And of course with a good reputation of their students passing entrance exams


i am sorry i dont know anything about karachi. its board is also different and MCAt also


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Kips is in all the Major citites of punjab..

Like in Lahore,Gujranwala,Multan,DG khan,R.y khan


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Anees Hasan is pretty good for medical schools in Karachi....


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

Well would you have their number or any means of contacting them, that will be very helpful.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

ramo91 said:


> Anees Hasan is pretty good for medical schools in Karachi....


Sorry I mean Anees Hussain is very good in karachi ... always get those names confused .. dont know much about anees hasan (which is also an test prep institution in karachi)...


----------

